# Nancarrow taxidermy



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how much Nancarrow taxidermy in frankenmuth charges for a camp dipped European mount?

Please PM me if that makes you more comfortable.

Thanks


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Camo dipped


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you call him?


----------

